# Really hates his crate..



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

As you can see, totally hates it!


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

:lol: looks like he hates it :lol:


----------



## nicolajayne (Sep 20, 2010)

That crates tiny! 
You could fit 5 fo my dogs in her crate lol.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

nicolajayne said:


> That crates tiny!
> You could fit 5 fo my dogs in her crate lol.


It's the perfect size for the doggy pictured


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Yep definitely hates it lol :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

I haven't seen a dog hate their crate as much as your one! :lol::lol: He looks so miserable in there.... !!! :lol:

xx


----------



## nicolajayne (Sep 20, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> It's the perfect size for the doggy pictured


Are you sure?
I was advised by the vet to get a crate big enough for my dog to be able to sit up and stretch/drink water and walk a little bit in.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I orginally brought a crate when my one who is 12 now was spayed as she was such a looney tune and hyper was worried she would injure herself post up. Hated it looked like more chance of injury in crate she went so mental. One whos 4 now would suffer it no more than hour and was far from chuffed then so put it away by 7mths or so. Last one whos 20mths never a prob loved it good as gold. Previous 3 i never had one as all were rescue adults. Guess if they hate it that much give it up as a bad job!!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

nicolajayne said:


> Are you sure?
> I was advised by the vet to get a crate big enough for my dog to be able to sit up and stretch/drink water and walk a little bit in.


Yep, I'm sure. To successfully crate train they should only have enough room to stand, or lay down with only a tiny bit of room either end. Any more than that and you may well get problems with them toileting at one end and lying at the other end.

Obviously if you're getting a puppy this means either getting a new crate every few months, or starting out with a large one that has a movable wall in it which can eventually be removed once the pup is fully grown 

I also have never put water, food or toys in our crates as all of those things will make puppy want the toilet over a period of time. Provided you never leave them for any longer than 4hrs in a crate (2 hrs when really little or in hot weather) they wont need any of those things anyway.


----------



## nicolajayne (Sep 20, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Yep, I'm sure. To successfully crate train they should only have enough room to stand, or lay down with only a tiny bit of room either end. Any more than that and you may well get problems with them toileting at one end and lying at the other end.
> 
> Obviously if you're getting a puppy this means either getting a new crate every few months, or starting out with a large one that has a movable wall in it which can eventually be removed once the pup is fully grown
> 
> I also have never put water, food or toys in our crates as all of those things will make puppy want the toilet over a period of time. Provided you never leave them for any longer than 4hrs in a crate (2 hrs when really little or in hot weather) they wont need any of those things anyway.


My pup has a chewing issue at night so we have to crate her over night which is about 6 to 8 hours so maybe that's why the vet advised me to get a bigger crate?
she seems all right with the toilet though, she has her water bowl and toys but have had very few accidents in her crate over night, can count on one hand, and she has used it every night for about 4 months.
I think she knows now that she is supposed to go outside and holds it in till I take her out.
I take her out at around half 4 in the morning as that's when I get up for work.


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

Glad he loves it. My boy loved his crate too, it was his wee den


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

It's a 71cm/36 inch crate for a large breed dog and he's 4 months old! We bought a crate divider but by the time it arrived we tried to put it in and he couldn't even stand up, but this crate we have is for an adult size large breed hopefully he won't grow too big


----------

